# Volunteer Techs



## LordOfTheTechies (Nov 21, 2008)

So, I'm new here, as you can probably tell by the fact that I'm posting on the new member board. So, I thought I'd post a question.

I am the crew cheif for the mainstage shows at my community theatre. We rent a large professional venue for two shows a year. Unlike the little theatre, we need more than 1 stager crew. So it falls on me to find competent volunteer crew members. Hmm, somethings wrong here, that kind of sounds like an oxy moron, doesn't it. After all, you get what you pay for. . . .usually. But then I started thinking, maybe thats just becuase I'm looking in the wrong places. Does any one know where I might be able to find at least somewhat smart volunteers for my stage crew next show?

Lauren S.
LordOfTheTechies


----------



## Footer (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, its kind of a hard thing to do. The best thing to do is to put up signs at the auditions. Half the time you have people that audition that have a husband/wife at home that would love to get out of the house and spend time with their spouse. Use that to your advantage. I know that my wife and I love to work together, no matter if she is onstage or not. It is so much better to be gone all night when both are gone. You can also make a post on backstagejobs.com, but make sure that you let it known that it is an unpaid position. Community theatres have to build up a crew over time, its not something you can just walk into. Ask around in the cast, you might be suprised what you produce.


----------



## arik52 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd suggest advertising at local high schools. As a high school student, many of my peers work at community theatres instead of or in addition to working in our high school theatre. I know that if a community theatre reached out to me and asked for work on their production, I'd be more than glad to accept, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Plus, the people most likely to take you up on the offer will be the truly passionate ones who are dedicated enough to be competent.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 21, 2008)

First of all, welcome. 

Secondly, I would also advertise at local high schools. You can find some good, young workers looking for experience here that are willing to work hard.


----------



## Van (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard! As you are in Houston you are lucky! < Now _*THAT'S *_Oxy-moronic!> < first and last time you'll ever hear that string of words come out of my mouth, or fingers, whatever....> There are several University programs you can pull from. You might even be able to help some folks out by getting qualified to award "shop" credit hours through a university or college. Here in Portland we have a local on-line community PDXBackstage that is hosted by PATA the Portland Area Theatre Alliance, which allows the posting of job, volunteer and Audition opurtunities. There may be some similar thing in you area.


----------



## Gretsch (Nov 21, 2008)

Your best bet by far is hitting up high school and college kids, most will have more experience than joe shmoe and high school kids especially are excited to work in a professional venue free of pay.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! The search function is your friend. 

I would contact small universities or community colleges first. Larger colleges and universities are probably going to have a fuller plate of events to keep their tech students busy.

While you might find some high school techs with good skills you are far more likely to find students who are self taught and only know their own school's system which may be far from how a professional production works. That said, if you have a high school in the area with a really nice theater that cranks out a bunch of shows every year chances are they have some good technicians. 

Finally, develop your own crew from your subscribers. The community theater near me has a large group of adult and senior volunteers from their subscribers. Some knew nothing, some had previous experience, they bring them in train them and over time they have developed a small army of skilled volunteers. It's great to go down there you find teens and seniors working side by side building stuff.


----------

